# Safe and Easy way to catch Frogs??



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

So, I want to do a little bit of work on my viv, replanting and 'scaping and such, but I don't want to lose my frogs in the process. Is there a safe and easy way catch my frogs so they don't go bounding out of the tank and become cat toys? They are leucs if it makes a difference. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I just bought a large fish net and place it right in front of their face and try to coax them to jump in. Usually they can't get out and jump but I still place my hand over the opening.
Then I put them in QT containers or whatever you want.

It's still a stressful way but I haven't had any close calls this way.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I've always done the same^ as ziggi
Works well enough


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

For thumbnails and little froglets, I use a large test tube or cigar tube. If you place the tube in front of or over the frog it will climb up into the tube. You can then just set the tube into the new/temporary enclosure and the frog will come out on it's own. You could probably use a tall shot glass or some other long cylindrical object with a bigger diameter for larger frogs.

In all honesty, I used to just use a wet hand for my adult vittatus, bicolor, aurotaenia and terribilis.

When using a net to catch frogs, be careful with their legs and toes. When I did use a net I would try to find the largest brine shrimp net available and then spray it with water.

Best


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I use a "frog catcher" tube. Much like the test tube mentioned above. You just need to buy a large clear plastic tube. You can get a filter uplift tube from your local fish store or what I did is much cheaper. Go to Lowe's or Home Depot. In the area with shop lights, they carry clear plastic tubes to fit over fluorescent bulbs. They make two sizes, for T5's and T8's and they are only about $5 for a 4 ft. length. Just cut off a piece about 18". You ease it over the frog (they rarely run from it) and they will almost always jump up inside. You just lift the tube and place your hand over each end to move them where you want. With a little coaxing they will jump back out. In really stubborn cases, I have a length of bamboo I slip into the tube to "chase" them back out of the tube.

Works like a charm and no damage to the frog!

Deb


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Aurotaenia said:


> For thumbnails and little froglets, I use a large test tube or *cigar tube*.


 
*Good Lord*, I wouldn't use anything that was remotely associated with tobacco  Thats a sure way to kill a frog.


Just use a clear deli cup / FF culture cup to corral the frog. You can even palm most Tinc sized frogs if you have confidence.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Lure them into a cup with fruit flies as bait . I honestly haven't tried this, but I see my frogs can spot flies from quite a distance. No touching their skin and no nets.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

rollei said:


> Lure them into a cup with fruit flies as bait . I honestly haven't tried this, but I see my frogs can spot flies from quite a distance. No touching their skin and no nets.


why no touching their skin? while it is not something that is readily discussed, dart frogs are handled even when still very small, with no effect to the frog or the handler. i would venture to guess that if you are going to keep PDFs, long term, then you will likely pick frogs up repeatedly. you may be surprised, many people hold the frogs by the leg, which although Not recommended for catching one in an instance such as this, seems very effective even on smaller species.

obviously with clean hands!

in this case a (clean) deli cup and a little persuasion will likely get the job done with minimal stress to frog or frogger. 

james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

If you are using a tropical fish net....I would be sure it was damp / wet with tap water otherwise a dry net may scratch or injure a frog.

On hands:

While "no touching" is a good rule for the new frog owner or young child, grasping a dart frog by a rear leg or "palming" a frog can easily and safely be done.

It should only be attempted when you have the requisite experience and confidence, otherwise you can injure or drop the frog.

Be careful as to how "clean" your hands are.....soap and other residue can be very harmful to the frog. Rubber gloves are a good consideration.

I would still reccommend the clear deli cup corral method overall....


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

If you decide the fish net is the best option for you then use a brine shrimp net. They are very soft and the holes will not be toe catchers.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I've used wet brine shrimp nets in the past with great success. Recently I've switched over to deli cups on their sides and simply nudge the little buggers into them.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Plastic tubes...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ne-important-husbandry-tool-3.html#post380134


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks all, I will let you know how it goes when I do it.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

james67 said:


> why no touching their skin? while it is not something that is readily discussed, dart frogs are handled even when still very small, with no effect to the frog or the handler.
> 
> james


Well, obviously you're not going to kill a frog by touching it, but why do it if you don't have to? There's still a possibility of stress when you touch a frog. Do you know what happens to animals after they're picked up in the wild? They get eaten. 

It's just a "better safe than sorry" kind of thing for me.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

rollei said:


> Do you know what happens to animals after they're picked up in the wild? They get eaten.


I disagree. Animals are handled for many different purposes in the wild on a daily basis for various reasons with no undue harm.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jubjub47 said:


> I disagree. Animals are handled for many different purposes in the wild on a daily basis for various reasons with no undue harm.


Tim,

For frogs...other than a predation attempt....I can't think of any.

are you talking about scientific handling by humans? Potential harm is there as well as stress.

The new biology student grabbing a Pumilio leg for the first time, would be scary for all involved.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

There isn't any reason to touch a frog when there are plenty of other ways to handle this.

And absolutely keep any tobacco residue of any kind away from the frogs.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Dragonfly said:


> There isn't any reason to touch a frog when there are plenty of other ways to handle this.


That's probably the best recommendation so far.....


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Tim,
> 
> For frogs...other than a predation attempt....I can't think of any.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree Phil. I just didn't agree with his broad "they get eaten" claim. I usually just run them into cups myself.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> I just didn't agree with his broad "they get eaten" claim. I usually just run them into cups myself.


Now you're just being picky with words. When I say that I mean they are attacked, and obviously this would cause stress.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i hope that my comment was not taken as a suggestion, rather i feel that there is no reason why handling a frog has to be an all around "no no". i think that it is important for someone to learn how to do, so that when the time comes to catch an escapee, or administer treatment to an ill frog, the proper knowledge is available. as suggested, using a clear cup and gently persuading the frog is much better suited for these types of affairs (referring to the OP), but again it doesn't mean handling can NEVER be done. 

again i am not suggesting grabbing your frog, or even practicing this. particularly in situations such as these, i just wanted to clarify that it is possible to touch a dart frog, and probable that as a frogger, you will need this skill at some point.

james


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

rollei said:


> Now you're just being picky with words. When I say that I mean they are attacked, and obviously this would cause stress.


Rollei, I'm not being picky with words at all. I made a comment based on your quote. If you meant they would be attacked then that is probably what you should have typed. In any case, handling does not mean they will be attacked either. I agree that capturing is stressful, but that doesn't always lead to an attack or death.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

james67 said:


> i hope that my comment was not taken as a suggestion, rather i feel that there is no reason why handling a frog has to be an all around "no no". i think that it is important for someone to learn how to do, so that when the time comes to catch an escapee, or administer treatment to an ill frog, the proper knowledge is available. as suggested, using a clear cup and gently persuading the frog is much better suited for these types of affairs (referring to the OP), but again it doesn't mean handling can NEVER be done.
> 
> again i am not suggesting grabbing your frog, or even practicing this. particularly in situations such as these, i just wanted to clarify that it is possible to touch a dart frog, and probable that as a frogger, you will need this skill at some point.
> 
> james


It's definitely something that most are going to have to do at some point. It is best that everyone who keeps frogs at least knows the proper ways for handling them in the situation that it become necessary.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> *Good Lord*, I wouldn't use anything that was remotely associated with tobacco  Thats a sure way to kill a frog.


Well seeing as how I've used the same tubes for over 10 years on over 2,000 frogs I'm going to disagree with it being a sure way to kill frogs.

I never let them smoke. Plus I boil all my glass and metal implements. Which is why I prefer glass to plastic.

I'm not saying that anyone should use a cigar tube, especially since you can get better glass tubes so much cheaper now a days, just that I use one or two that I've had for over a decade.

Best


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Aurotaenia said:


> Well seeing as how I've used the same tubes for over 10 years on over 2,000 frogs I'm going to disagree with it being a sure way to kill frogs.
> 
> I never let them smoke. Plus I boil all my glass and metal implements. Which is why I prefer glass to plastic.
> 
> ...


OK Chris.......but we didn't get all that from your first post. All you said was "cigar tube". Try to imagine the newbs reading that post and thinking it may be ok to get a fresh cigar tube to catch a frog.....you weren't as detailed in your other initial post as you are now.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------

